# Poljot Deck Watch



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

I'm interested in buying a NEW Poljot Deck watch (when I win the Lotto?). Does anyone have any suggestions about the best/cheapest place to order from? Also be interested in what you guys think of the Deck watch.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I am on the lookout out for one of those too, New ones seem a little(read a lot) everpriced.

They dont have a real function today, just made for the collectors market. Look nice inside


----------

